# Official Bucks @ Bulls. Thursday December 16, 2004. 7:30pm cst. CSN-Chicago NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bucks DNP last night. Hinrich had 40 minutes. Chandler 32. 

Bucks are 6-13. 1-8 on the road. 

We are 5-15. 3-7 @ home. 

The way we are playing, we should win this game.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bucks 89
bulls 97

chandler 15/21
curry 25/6
hinrich 11/5/7
deng 13/6
gordon 14

redd 35
mase 18


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls win

Bulls 99

Bucks 93


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

This will be a tough game. Back to backs are no joke, especially with a team as young as ours. The Bucks aren't as bad as their record indicates. They, like us, have had a tough schedule and are early season victims of that. 

I can't predict my Bullies to lose, but I wouldn't be at all surprised. 

Bulls- 98
Bucks- 86

Bulls rule..


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

The Bulls will win...


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Bucks take this one by 10. Back to back is too much for us to handle...although we did beat Minnesota after losing to Philly. I still like the Bucks here.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

Should be win #6. Actually it should be win #7. Goddam referees.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

The way the Bulls toy with us, it'd be just like them to get blown out by the Bucks coming off an impressive road win.  

Still at least the team is playing better ball and not getting destroyed like they used too.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

I think the Bucks win because Des Mason and Michael Redd have big games. We can have Deng guard one of them, but not both - and cause of that I think we get shot out of this one.

Bulls 93
Bucks 101


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Bulls 93-87 bucks.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

Considering the way that this team consistently sags off of shooters and fails to rotate or recover, I can see Redd having a big game. Plus, he can shoot over guys like Kirk and Gordon without much trouble. I just hope we don't start double-teaming Dan Gadzuric or whatever stiff they have down low.

I think it'll be a close one. Maybe our failure to close out Dallas will motivate the guys to finish this one off.

Bulls 93
Bucks 88

Curry with another even 20, Gordon and Deng chip in with 16 each.
Redd with 34, Mason 21


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Our team is getting a lot of confidence....We have another great shot at win!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

I want to know why curry is shooting fade aways so much.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> I want to know why curry is shooting fade aways so much.


As do I.

Has Eddy ever absolutely posterized someone? I can't seem to remember.


----------



## bbertha37 (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep. It's nice to see that he has a jumper to keep the defense honest, but he seriously needs to work on getting better low post position. Because that's when he's actually a pretty formidable player. I've seen too many games where teams have successfully come out fronting Curry and rendered him ineffective the rest of the game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

despite th slow start...curry seems to conquer his space early.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Gordon in, hopefully he will light it up right away. Anyone else think Duhon and Davis shoulnt start anymore?


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> 
> 
> As do I.
> ...


I take it back.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice to see, curry has ten of the bulls 14 points.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> 
> 
> As do I.
> ...


Just now.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> 
> 
> As do I.
> ...


He has been making it i just have a feeling that he will fall in love with it sooner rather than later.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Whats worse chandlers inability to catch a ball or Nocioni's jump shot.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

looks like we are a bit tired...


----------



## bbertha37 (Jul 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> Gordon in, hopefully he will light it up right away. Anyone else think Duhon and Davis shoulnt start anymore?


Gordon should definitely be starting right now. I don't think we can afford for much longer to leave IMO our most dangerous scoring weapon on the bench for most of the first half.

While Chandler deserves to start, I still worry about his durability. He's been effective in his role off the bench, and as you've seen in our past 10 or so games, having a fresh Tyson in at the end of the game gobbling up the boards is invaluable.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Curry with the excellent effort on the boards. First for everything i guess.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

3 offensive boards and nothing to show but a foul on the other end.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

holy crap

Hinrich with 10 shots in the 1st Q


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

WOw what a possesion, boble boble boble, chandler loses it on a great pass. Hmm all to familiar. Bulls cold right now. Curry is the only one out there right now playing with shall i say this Energy and passion


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

this last seconds shots are killing us!!!!


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

not a very good 1st quarter, hinrich shooting too much, and only 1 assist for 7 made buckets.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Kinda fealing like the first quarter of yesterdays game, Gordon missed his first 2 shots, and dint really do much in the first half, Curry dominates first quarter. very familiar, only difference Skiles is still in the game.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Can nocioni draw a foul or what?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Some bad passing by Duhon and AD caused two turnovers that could have been trouble but both ended up in good defensive plays. Is it just me or it seems like no offensive plays are being called for Gordon, and anyone else notice that Gordon is being Double teamed alot more of late?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

bring curry back


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm really beginning to tire of Hinrich's antics. It seems he's bought into all that hype that people layed at his feet last year as a "very good" PG and all-rookie team performer. He seems intent of jacking the ball up ALOT and rarely has gotten his teammates involved to start off games this year. He is averaging a lot of assists, but I am noticing more and more that those assists are piling up later on in the game (read: 4th quarter). 10 shots in the first quarter is TOO many for anyone NOT named:

Garnett
Duncan
Oneil (Jermaine or Shaq)
James (Lebron)
Bryant (Kobe) 
McGrady

Or ANY other player who happens to actually be HOT (3-10 does NOT qualify as HOT!!!)

:upset: :upset: 

Hmmm....there are games where I swear the "ghost of JC" has posessed his body or something. Not that JC is playing like that this year......he's playing pretty good. But lord knows, he took ALOT of criticism around here for some of the same things I see in Hinrich right now.:sigh:

EDIT: Contrast that with Chris Duhon, who while a liability in many other areas, seems to consistently know how to get his teammates involved, as his 5-6 assists, seeming every night (and most of the time by HALFTIME) seems to attest to.


----------



## AC-Milan (Nov 21, 2004)

just wiat till a few years time then we will rock the nba


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Monster jam by nocioni.:grinning:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Marcus Fizer is still GARBAGE AS EVER and some of you guys actually wanted to RE-SIGN this dude?! LMAO!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> I'm really beginning to tire of Hinrich's antics. It seems he's bought into all that hype that people layed at his feet last year as a "very good" PG and all-rookie team performer. He seems intent of jacking the ball up ALOT and rarely has gotten his teammates involved to start off games this year. He is averaging a lot of assists, but I am noticing more and more that those assists are piling up later on in the game (read: 4th quarter). 10 shots in the first quarter is TOO many for anyone NOT named:
> 
> Garnett
> ...


Interesting you should say this. JC is actually being blamed by many for the Knicks loss last night. Shots have already been taken at his poor selection and inability to D up.

As for Kirk's low assists early in the game, there's a reason. Duhon is playing PG most of the first half while Kirk teams up with Gordon in the second half. 

10 shots in a quarter is an anomoly, not the norm.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Deng has to play!!!! we need his ability to create shots


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The ROY</b>!
> Marcus Fizer is still GARBAGE AS EVER and some of you guys actually wanted to RE-SIGN this dude?! LMAO!


Maybe its just great defense by Curry


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hinrich not playing that well, 3 for 9 from field and only 1 assist with two TO's


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> Monster jam by nocioni.:grinning:


(6:26) [CHI 32-31] Nocioni Driving Dunk: Made (4 PTS) Assist: Hinrich (1 AST) 

How was the dunk ?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DID SKILES JUST BENCH TYSON FOR TALKING SMACK AFTER GETTING THAT BLOCK???


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

OMFG, Fizer is still a black hole.

Did Skiles pull Chandler over him talking smack????


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Is curry going to take another shot, just do not get it.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

LOL @ Nocioni bothering Fizer...


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 
> 
> (6:26) [CHI 32-31] Nocioni Driving Dunk: Made (4 PTS) Assist: Hinrich (1 AST)
> ...


 Hinrich dished it to him while nocini was running through the lane. Seemed to me that he took about five steps then dunked it. But they don't call traveling in the nba.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

lets play inside


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting you should say this. JC is actually being blamed by many for the Knicks loss last night. Shots have already been taken at his poor selection and inability to D up.


All deserved IMHO.  But he IS playing better than he EVER did here. That said, he didn't lose last nights game by himself, though his shot selection at the end would have gotten him benched if I was the coach.



> As for Kirk's low assists early in the game, there's a reason. Duhon is playing PG most of the first half while Kirk teams up with Gordon in the second half.


"Playing" the two is no excuse for not being able to get your teammates involved. You'd think that as the designated "1", chris duhon was the only one authorized to make a freking entry pass or something. 



> 10 shots in a quarter is an anomoly, not the norm.


While I agree. I do think he shoots too much far more often than he did last year, and I DO think he should look to get better shots from the better shot MAKERS on the team....irrespective of position.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

bulls in the bonus with 4 minutes to go, maybe they get some more foul shots.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Gordon not touching the ball at all. Skiles lose faith in him allready cause hes 1-3 shooting?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we have to load up them inside, they are already in the penalty


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Did we just run a play for Deng?

About time.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Where is curry, still no shots in the quarter


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> Gordon not touching the ball at all. Skiles lose faith in him allready cause hes 1-3 shooting?


Expect his bad shooting to continue if they don't involve him. Scorers (not to be confused with shooters, ala steve kerr and JJ reddick) need to at least TOUCH THE DAMN BALL to stay within the flow of the game.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

where's tyson????????? :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Just took him out so I guess we will have to wait until the second half.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> where's tyson????????? :upset: :upset: :upset:


He went back in with about 2:30 left or so.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Nocioni should not be allowed to make 3s.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

PATRIDA!!!




> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> where's tyson????????? :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> All deserved IMHO. But he IS playing better than he EVER did here. That said, he didn't lose last nights game by himself, though his shot selection at the end would have gotten him benched if I was the coach.
> ...


I agree with all of the above except about playing the two. We all see Skiles' sets out there - completely PG dependant to initiate the offense. This is supported by how Kirk plays PG in the end of games, where he collects most of his assists. Coincidence? I think not. BG never plays the point and his low assist numbers support this argument as well.

BTW, Tyson wasn't pulled for talking **** again, was he???


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Tyson with his 4th BLOCK and alot of trash talk for Mo Williams LOL


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

pou eisai ore elladara????????????


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

lot of miss oportunities still we trailed by one


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hinrich is cold, he should not be taking so many shots, pass the rock please. 4 for 13


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Jesus when will Kirk start shooting well or even 40%? 4-13(31%) in the 1st half. Shooting 37% for the season .


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

I like Hinrich but Skiles needs to straighten Hinrich out and reliterate his role.

Hinrich's role is to distribute the ball and knock down open jumpers. Nothing more. Nothing less.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Ben Gordon only 4 shots in 17 minutes , I can count in one hand how many times Gordon touched the ball in those 17 minutes. Curry dint play much of the 2nd quarter either. Whats going on here? I need an explanation why Nocioni has touched the ball twice as many times as Gordon????


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with all of the above except about playing the two. We all see Skiles' sets out there - completely PG dependant to initiate the offense. This is supported by how Kirk plays PG in the end of games, where he collects most of his assists. Coincidence? I think not. BG never plays the point and his low assist numbers support this argument as well.
> ...


A fair enough point.



I still think he shoots too much at the 2. And I'm NOT giving up that point.:laugh:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> BTW, Tyson wasn't pulled for talking **** again, was he???


I am pretty sure he was.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I see no reason why we shouldn't win this game. Outside of Redd & Mason, the bucks have no weapons. Well except the sold play of their guards, Williams & M. James.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

Hinrich with as many FG attempts as Deng, Gordon, Curry, and Chandler combined. :no:


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

They need to get curry going to start the second half, Chandler with 4 blocks already, making his presence known, who is trash talking, chandler needs to play and quit all that talking the game is not even over, if you talk all that trash and still lose the game what is the point. Just win the game.

Bulls overall are playing some good D, offense just has not shown up yet.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Iam just dreaming of how much easier scoring would be for Ben Gordon if he was only 3 inches taller. THe bulls are not letting Beng Create his own shot, anyone know why is this?


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Skiles better straighten these fools and himself out before entering the 2nd half.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't see the problem with Tyson talking trash. A TON of NBA players do it and have dun it their whole careers. He's trying to intimidate cuz he KNOWS they have the CLEAR advantage in the paint.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

live in chi-town.



> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> pou eisai ore elladara????????????


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Curry and Chandler just shut the door on Fizers comeback tour. Ouch.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

your name?where are u from greece?u're a lucky man living in chicago,lucky guy!!!!!!!!milas kala ellinika?


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The ROY</b>!
> I don't see the problem with Tyson talking trash. A TON of NBA players do it and have dun it their whole careers. He's trying to intimidate cuz he KNOWS they have the CLEAR advantage in the paint.


We don't even know that he _was_ talking trash. It looked to me like he was saying "**** Yeah!" Regardless, Skiles should have allowed him to play out the half.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Yankees got Unit? Can someone confirm this? My buddy said he saw it on the news just now.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

maybe kirk is trying to play himself out of chicago?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> Yankees got Unit? Can someone confirm this? My buddy said he saw it on the news just now.


Yep, 3-team trade...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> maybe kirk is trying to play himself out of chicago?


I doubt it, it's funny how skiles give him so much leeway to make mistakes but when it's anybody else on the team, they're lookin back at the bench.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Spiro. Sparti. Went to Greek school for 6 years.


> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> your name?where are u from greece?u're a lucky man living in chicago,lucky guy!!!!!!!!milas kala ellinika?


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Don't get me wrong talking trash is OK but cmon, you have not won more the 30 games in one season your whole career, nor even played a full season yet, so I think he needs to accomplish something first, just my opinion. However, if he was just excited about the block then play on, no need to discipline.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

49-45 Bulls Lead.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> Don't get me wrong talking trash is OK but cmon, you have not won more the 30 games in one season your whole career, nor even played a full season yet, so I think he needs to accomplish something first, just my opinion. However, if he was just excited about the block then play on, no need to discipline.



Yeah, he screamed pretty loud and said "Don't bring that ****" or something along those lines. It was hard to make out. But it was a great block and considering Skiles got ejected yesterday, maybe we can give the guy a break. It just seems ridiculous to pull him out when we spend so much time trying to get guys to play hard.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Too many 3pt shots (2 for 10), where is curry is he kicking the ball out and they are just jacking it up, and who is guarding Redd.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> Yankees got Unit? Can someone confirm this? My buddy said he saw it on the news just now.


-LA gets vazquez, navarro, duncan.

-NY gets johnson

-AZ gets bazobahn, penny, green.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We're being very tentative downlow. 

Kirk missed again!

Curry with a vicious block. uh oh. another Milwaukee PG hurt.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Confirmed.


> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> Yankees got Unit? Can someone confirm this? My buddy said he saw it on the news just now.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

WTF, Kirk 5/15?

And the Unit trade is on ESPN now. Unit alone isn't good enough to get the Yankees to the WS.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

heinrich must stop taking this shots..he is not hot today


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Time to bring in Pike and Gordon back court, with Griffin.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

nice to meet u spiro,my name is andreas from athens


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Come on, people. We need a louder UC. The place is dead now.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

What has happened to Kirk Hinrich, he is becoming a gunner (5 for 15) and that is not good. We just got rid of one gunner and now we have his replacement, did someone pay him off tonight 1 for 6 from 3pt land. Well hopefully someone will pick up the slack.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

OMG Mark Burlhey is such a Red Neck. "No razors in the woods, only deer to shoot" guy sounds like an old red neck sitting on his porch with his hound dog drinking some moon shine.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sp00k</b>!
> WTF, Kirk 5/15?
> 
> And the Unit trade is on ESPN now. Unit alone isn't good enough to get the Yankees to the WS.


they are going to focus on Beltran now.

Their rotation is solid now. Pavano, Wright, Brown, Mussina, Randy. yeech and they have el duque.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

yay. Chandler in AD out.

come on Gordon, Deng!


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Why has Chandler played less than every other Bull with major minutes this game? 13 min? What the hell is wrong with Skiles? Is Chandler playing like ****?


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Chandler with an immediate contribution steal and the assist, at least per yahoo.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Nice to meet you too bro. I was in Greece two years ago. Had a blast.


> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> nice to meet u spiro,my name is andreas from athens


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

redd is warming....we have to put more pressure on him maybe nocioni would be nice.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> they are going to focus on Beltran now.
> ...


OMFG, I forgot about Wright and Pavano. Yikes.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

If we are talking baseball, Hudson to the Braves is nice, he gets to pitch in the National League, old buddy Juan Cruz is now an A's, let's see what he can do, also that Thomas guy is not that bad. Who are the A's going to replace hudson with hmmm.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Whats going on in baseball right now is alot more exiting then this basketball game. Bulls look really tired.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to get inside....Lets play on the paint!!!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> If we are talking baseball, Hudson to the Braves is nice, he gets to pitch in the National League, old buddy Juan Cruz is now an A's, let's see what he can do, also that Thomas guy is not that bad. Who are the A's going to replace hudson with hmmm.


The randy johnson trade is in agreed on in princible, isnt that what happend with A-rod and Bosox?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

since last week this could be our low scoring game...we are tired.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kendall Gill sticking it to his former team.

2 straight shots.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

All those 20 year olds are tired, give me a break.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> since last week this could be our low scoring game...we are tired.


Come on, we're young. Gordon needs to take over 

61-61 all.

doh! Pike in Gordon out as he fouled


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Hinrich hits a shot.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hinrich hitting 35% of his shots tonite


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we have to get inside!!!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Hinrich should not be playing so minutes tonite since he played 40 the night before, Believe it or not hinrich and Gordon looked tired. IT happens, Lebron Looked tired when he played us last time and hes 19. Anyways i think ben wount be sitting on the bench to long, I think there going with the Ben Duhon lineup. Hinrich should be out of the game.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

NBA.com has Tyson down for 5 blks and 7 rebs in 16mins.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I feel the momentum is starting to swing our way.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich getting hot.... 

as soon as we complain. BLAM


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Hell yeah!! We have a run going.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Chandler is definitly a factor on the fourth quarter...hes d is great


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hinrich's % now sitting at 42


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Hinrich heating up finnaly. Gordon 3-7 shooting 3 turnovers benched
Hinrich 6-17 3 turnovers still shooting, why is this ok?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

heinrich looks like is heating up


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy Curry just caught a pass from Pike for the dunk.

Not as pretty as Eddy's dunk from last night.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> heinrich looks like is heating up


it's hinrich, not heinrich


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

The bulls consistently go 8 deep and four of those 8 are rookies, what can you say.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

finnaly a play inside


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Hinrich sealing the deal with a 3!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich again!

Same thing is happening like that Nets season opener. sucking in the first half but on fire the second.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Chandler going for another double digit rebound night to go with at least 5blks.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Eddy Curry just caught a pass from Pike for the dunk.
> 
> Not as pretty as Eddy's dunk from last night.


Eddy looks like he might have turned the corner, or is this just another tease?

But I really wish Eddy wouldn't bring the ball down so low when he gets in the paint.

And Kirk has learned how to shoot again?


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Hinrich 45% on the game


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mason getting trapped by Tyson as Nocioni trailed him. got called for the traveling.

76-63 Bulls!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Eleven for hinrich this quarter. It's amazing how after everyone was complaining he really started to heat up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy has that real nice reverse layup. Name me a center that can do that.

Milwaukee. thank you and good night. 4 minutes left.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

WOW!! This is just amazing. The Bucks know they're beat!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we turned on the turbo....great push!!!


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Not to jump the gun, but does this team remind anyone of Memphis last year? 10 man rotations with a different player stepping up every night? I know I see it.

BTW, this stretch has been a beautiful thing. Those of us watching can see that light turning on.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow what a time to catch on fire, Hinrich is LAVA. Hinrich steped it up, Got Curry involved. Nice rebound for Kirk.


----------



## nwasquad (Aug 1, 2003)

80-65 chitown!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson <i>and</i> Eddy on the court to finish a game!


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

These last couple weeks, I'm changing my tune about Curry being traded.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

We are getting a nice rythm


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Two nights in a row, bulls showing how to close out a game, up 15 now WOW, if the bulls hold on 6-6 over there last 12 games. I will take that with 4 rooks playing so much.
A depleted pacers team on Saturday comes into town, hey we might have something here, need to hold on to this one first.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> Eleven for hinrich this quarter. It's amazing how after everyone was complaining he really started to heat up.


Maybe we'll learn that Hinrich needs to keep shooting even if he's sucking because he can turn it up any time. This will be the last time I complain about his horrid shooting.

Bulls - 50% Milwaukee 35% FG%


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

What do you guys have to say about Hinrich now?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> Two nights in a row, bulls showing how to close out a game, up 15 now WOW, if the bulls hold on 6-6 over there last 12 games. I will take that with 4 rooks playing so much.
> A depleted pacers team on Saturday comes into town, hey we might have something here, need to hold on to this one first.


Jamal Tinsley is playing incredible basketball right now, but besides him and Miller, they don't have much going. Wait, I can't forget about Croshere but I think we have enuff to take them.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The ROY</b>!
> What do you guys have to say about Hinrich now?


He was still horrible in the first half. He more than made up for it in the second half though.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

82-65 Tyson makes both FT's

82-67

I bet Fizer and and Gill are jealous :laugh:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The ROY</b>!
> What do you guys have to say about Hinrich now?


I like the cut of his jib.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

This is the best string of games for Curry, ever!


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

kirk 6/8 fg in the 2nd half


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, this is a brand new Eddy Curry. He is showing intensity, he is hustling, he is rebounding, he is playing D....

Maybe Skiles has gotten to him... Curry looks good.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Still 2 for 8 from 3 pt territory, nothing else to say all good after that, hold on oh yeah and his 4th TO


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

gosh. just play decent basketball the rest of the way.

82-71 Bulls


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

All I know is that the past games we have been playing very good defense.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

this game is not finshed yet. we need to score...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Wow, this is a brand new Eddy Curry. He is showing intensity, he is hustling, he is rebounding, he is playing D....
> 
> Maybe Skiles has gotten to him... Curry looks good.


If nothing more, Curry & Chandler are raising their trade value immensly right now...


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Yahoo game channel has Chandler with 7 blks now, is that right.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Deng,Gordon, And hinrich struggled all game long, but kirk is playing alot better in the fourth. Like what i see. Curry still consistent and Chandler 7 blocks!! But man is Chandler still the worst ball handler in the NBA.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

7 blocked shots for Tyson. in *16 minutes!* 
6 pts 10 boards wow. if he only played the whole game


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I bet the Joe Smith dunk on Tyson makes sportscenter....

...and nothing else.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

I would be nice to see them hold the bucks under 80.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> I bet the Joe Smith dunk on Tyson makes sportscenter....
> 
> ...and nothing else.


hey. last night the Eddy Curry catch dunk made no. 2.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich needs to pass.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hinrich 2 TO the last 2 possessions. We've still got this one in the bag though.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

what is up with Hinrich protect the ball, 6 TO


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 7 blocked shots for Tyson. in *16 minutes!*
> 6 pts 10 boards wow. if he only played the whole game


I think he has earned to play for 30 minutes a game. Don't you?


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

If not more. 


> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> I think he has earned to play for 30 minutes a game. Don't you?


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Up 9 with 30 seconds to go, last time I checked there is no one named McGrady that plays for the bucks.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Chandler's played 27 minutes, not 16.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

why call a timeout with 30 secs left down by 10? They need magic just to tie the game..


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Not to pee in everyone's Cheerios but... Kirk is not clutch.

Sorry folks. Great game by him. He proceeded to piss away 4 turnovers on 5 possessions and now he just split a pair of FTs

WTF Kirk? :no:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

That LeBron commercial is highly annoying.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Bulls still need to play hard all the way to the last second,


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hinrich is not overrated.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Well maybe only to the last 20 seconds they are up 10


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>deranged40</b>!
> Chandler's played 27 minutes, not 16.


my bad. I was looking at nba.com's box score.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we get a winning streak


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Not to pee in everyone's Cheerios but... Kirk is not clutch.


That's funny. I was planning on going and fixing a bowl of Cheerios after the game got over. Sounds less appealing now.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Chandler with 7 blocks!!! thats great d!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

yay we win. handily too.


----------



## svanacore (Nov 21, 2004)

did you watch the game GB? Yes he is.


----------



## evalam23 (Feb 2, 2004)

Next 5 opponents

Pacers
Portland
at Detroit
at Milwaukee
New Jersey

Toughest game is Detroit, I might just enjoy my sports Holiday, along with the bears beating houston and detroit, could be a nice new year as well.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I won't front, I miss big games by Luol Deng....I really wanted him to win ROY...

Emeka Okafor is playing out of his mind and has been the whole month....

*sighs*

But hey, were WINNING! so fagedaboutit.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> That's funny. I was planning on going and fixing a bowl of Cheerios after the game got over. Sounds less appealing now.


:laugh: :laugh: 

Sorry bro. Kirk had a great game overall and has had a nice series of games.

I dunno why but there seems to be some sort of trance that comes over him in the last 2-3 minutes of a game... causing sloppy play or something.

But we won tonight...  so time for Cheerios, or a beer, or Cheerios mixed with beer.

:rbanana:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>evalam23</b>!
> Next 5 opponents
> 
> Pacers
> ...


I think the toughest team to beat for the bulls are the Nets, man the bulls struggle against the worst teams in the NBA. But i think they will win 2 out of 5 at the least.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

come indiana!!!!!


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> my bad. I was looking at nba.com's box score.


doesn't really make a difference, a near triple double in points, rebounds, and blocks in 29 minutes is still damn impressive.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


How about eating a Donut with a hotdog in the middle.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice Win

Curry, Chandler, and Hinrich were the big 3 for this team tonight, as in their factorism into the win. Hinrich scored good and passed good and for most of the game controlled the ball good, except for like a time in the last 3 minutes of the game where he had like 4 turnovers. Eddy Curry played good also. Contributed nicely on offense, played good defense, and decent rebound. Most importantly he controlled the game tempo for the Bulls. He also had no turnovers tonight, that is 2 straight games Curry has had with no turnovers. Tyson Chandler didn't do much on offense, but he played tremendous defense. He swatted 7 shots, and these just weren't blocks at least 5 that I saw were big blocks that can really intimidate defenders. He also altered many other shots. Nice rebounding to go along with it.

btw. I almost wanted the Bulls to go to Gordon at the end so he could make a buzzer beater  j/k the Bucks aren't losers like Kevin Garnett, Sam Cassell, and Latrell Spreewell, the 3 biggest boneheads in basketball.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Nice Win
> 
> Curry, Chandler, and Hinrich were the big 3 for this team tonight, as in their factorism into the win. Hinrich scored good and passed good and for most of the game controlled the ball good, except for like a time in the last 3 minutes of the game where he had like 4 turnovers. Eddy Curry played good also. Contributed nicely on offense, played good defense, and decent rebound. Most importantly he controlled the game tempo for the Bulls. He also had no turnovers tonight, that is 2 straight games Curry has had with no turnovers. Tyson Chandler didn't do much on offense, but he played tremendous defense. He swatted 7 shots, and these just weren't blocks at least 5 that I saw were big blocks that can really intimidate defenders. He also altered many other shots. Nice rebounding to go along with it.
> ...


Can you please replace good with "Well" thank you.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Maybe we dont see Deng makng all those shots bit at least we knwo what we have with him.


> Originally posted by <b>The ROY</b>!
> I won't front, I miss big games by Luol Deng....I really wanted him to win ROY...
> 
> Emeka Okafor is playing out of his mind and has been the whole month....
> ...


----------



## krob (Jul 6, 2002)

Ladies and gents... Hell has happily frozen over... 2 in a row... *lets it sink in* ahhhh... 4 out of six... *lets it sink in*... I think I need a cigarette...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

If you guys think that Kirk had a bad night shooting, Lebron James 4-21 ouch!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles : Can't fault Kirk with all those TO's because it's the second game of back-to-back and he had to do the bulk of the ball-handling.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> Ladies and gents... Hell has happily frozen over... 2 in a row... *lets it sink in* ahhhh... 4 out of six... *lets it sink in*... I think I need a cigarette...


Should've been 6 straight! 

But i'm happy. This is the best stretch of basketball we've EVER played early in the season since the breakup. Not gonna use the 'P' word until we put together a nice 8 out of 10 streak from here on though...


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Great win. Hinrich lit it up when it mattered and also played great D. Matter of fact, the whole team did well defensively! Offense was somewhat stagnant for the first 3 Q's but much sharper in the 4th.

On a non-Bulls related note:



> I might just enjoy my sports Holiday, along with the bears beating houston and detroit, could be a nice new year as well.


:laugh: Kevin Jones is gonna run all over you guys!


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> If you guys think that Kirk had a bad night shooting, Lebron James 4-21 ouch!


Wow 4-21...that James...what a bust !


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

For those watching on Comcast, is anybody else getting really annoyed with the way that they're making "Stacey King" the answer to every poll question? Not funny. Ugh.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Defense. 

Last 11 games, we have giiven up over 100 pts, once. Just once! We were averaging 92 pts a game on defense in that span. Tonights game will make it even lower.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Fizer was 1-7 and 1 rebound in 13 minutes. Chandler blocked him big time.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> For those watching on Comcast, is anybody else getting really annoyed with the way that they're making "Stacey King" the answer to every poll question? Not funny. Ugh.


Seems to me like stacey king wants to just tell him to shut the hell up.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> For those watching on Comcast, is anybody else getting really annoyed with the way that they're making "Stacey King" the answer to every poll question? Not funny. Ugh.



Iam more annoyed by the fact that Red Kerr constantly eats during the game, iam so sick and tired of hearing that plastic wrapping noise.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

Hinrich had a great second half, but his first was more reflective of the type of season he's been having. He came into tonight's game shooting 37% and averaging the most FG attempts on the team. Even after his 28 point performance against the Bucks, I maintain that he should be the #4 offensive option after Curry, Deng, and Gordon.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Iam more annoyed by the fact that Red Kerr constantly eats during the game, iam so sick and tired of hearing that plastic wrapping noise.


Yeah, he's really on the decline. He hardly makes any decent observations but just sort of shouts when things happen like a fan (a senile fan at that) from the stands would. And you hear him unwrappping and sucking on cough drops the whole game, which is less than appealing. What're you going to do though? I'd imagine the Bulls are pretty much Red's life right now.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's really on the decline. He hardly makes any decent observations but just sort of shouts when things happen like a fan (a senile fan at that) from the stands would. And you hear him unwrappping and sucking on cough drops the whole game, which is less than appealing. What're you going to do though? I'd imagine the Bulls are pretty much Red's life right now.


At times you can hear a slight tone of embarassment from Dore once in a while because of Red. Is steve kerr still announcing for TNT?


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's really on the decline. He hardly makes any decent observations but just sort of shouts when things happen like a fan (a senile fan at that) from the stands would. And you hear him unwrappping and sucking on cough drops the whole game, which is less than appealing. What're you going to do though? I'd imagine the Bulls are pretty much Red's life right now.


Add a third commentator and unplug Red's microphone.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ice Nine</b>!
> 
> Add a third commentator and unplug Red's microphone.


Sadly hes still better then Bill Walton.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jnrjr79</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, he's really on the decline. He hardly makes any decent observations but just sort of shouts when things happen like a fan (a senile fan at that) from the stands would. And you hear him unwrappping and sucking on cough drops the whole game, which is less than appealing. What're you going to do though? I'd imagine the Bulls are pretty much Red's life right now.


I'd probably fall asleep if Stacey King did commentary.

When Eddy Curry fouled Finley :

Red : WHY! WHY! WHY! WHY!

Nancy Kerrigan style.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> Sadly hes still better then Bill Walton.


Who is not better than walton?


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> Who is not better than walton?


Does Tim McCarver count?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ice Nine</b>!
> 
> Does Tim McCarver count?


Well, ya, he is one of the very worst in baseball. I use to have alot of ******* quotes of his during the playoffs. He is just horrible.:no:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I hope it ain't the last time we get 7 blocks by Tyson - thats amazing and changes the whole opponent offense - we all saw what 6 Delembert blocks did to us in the Phily game...


----------

